# Where to buy strings in bulk in Canada?



## thegame (May 15, 2006)

I want to put together a custom guage set (12-16-24-38-48-58). Is there any "string emporium" place in Canada where I can order sets of any guage I want?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe David Severson had posted something about his website, where they sold bulk strings. You should try and get ahold of him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have never come across anything for bulk on strings, in Canada anyway. You would think someone would have tapped that by now.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

I haven't ordered bulk from them but i have had good service from juststrings.

http://www.juststrings.com/index.html

Why are you looking "in Canada"?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

www.stringthis.com

nuff said


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

D'Addario sells bulk strings, but you need to be a business to buy them and you can't sell them. They are intended for builders and I would guess maybe music stores. They come with little tags that you put on the guitar that says you recoment their strings.


----------



## thegame (May 15, 2006)

EL34POWER said:


> I haven't ordered bulk from them but i have had good service from juststrings.
> 
> http://www.juststrings.com/index.html
> 
> Why are you looking "in Canada"?


Well I'm from Canada so why order from the States (and pay duty, etc) on something that _should_ be readily available in Canada?

Perhaps I shouldn't have said bulk. I just want to put together a custom guage set (a few sets, not a box of them). Every music store around here says, "sorry we only have a 54, not a 58, etc. One store had a 58 but said that guage is considered a bass string, so they'd have to charge me $7 - $8 for the one string. I asked how much a 56 was. "Only $2 sir". Thats nonsense IMO.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

thegame said:


> Well I'm from Canada so why order from the States (and pay duty, etc) on something that _should_ be readily available in Canada?
> 
> Perhaps I shouldn't have said bulk. I just want to put together a custom guage set (a few sets, not a box of them). Every music store around here says, "sorry we only have a 54, not a 58, etc. One store had a 58 but said that guage is considered a bass string, so they'd have to charge me $7 - $8 for the one string. I asked how much a 56 was. "Only $2 sir". Thats nonsense IMO.



I never got nailed with duties... I only pay $5.00 and taxes once in a while.
They ship via USPS.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

"I just want to put together a custom guage set"

So... www.stringthis.com


----------

